
Particle: Job Scheduling Simplified - getparticle
https://www.getparticle.io/signup
======
getparticle
Hey HN:

We are launching a product that we have been working for awhile. We were
frustrated with the current scheduling solutions which were difficult to get
users up and running with. We are taking beta testers and would LOVE your
feedback.

We were inspired by Airflow but felt Airflow was missing many features and is
often a nuisance to deploy and maintain. We wanted to build a solution that
works out of the box so even the less technical users can get started quickly.

With Particle, you can build, deploy, and manage your DAGs all from a UI. It
also comes with first class support for backfilling and manual running. It is
also built on top of OSS so you can avoid vendor lock in and take your DAGs
elsewhere.

